# What to feed



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I have been feeding Paco wellness small bread, along with the wellness all meat toppers for the past two years, he has also gotten missing link vet formula for about the last 3 or 4 months. He looks great, he has plenty of energy, his coat has gotten thicker. The only issue is his tearing. I have given him angel eyes in the past but don't really want to continue with it. He has a black patch over one eye and his other eye is completely white so the tearing only shows on one side of his face. I am wondering if I should change his food, and if so to what? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks. Oh, he also gets one chicken jerky in the morning before I leave for work.


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Taste of the wild/ prairie blend works for Sparkles. No tearing.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

vicsta55 said:


> Taste of the wild/ prairie blend works for Sparkles. No tearing.


That's what I just got for Bailey today.


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

That is great!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I feed Fromm Four Star & none of my chis have tear staining..

Fromm Family Foods - Gourmet Pet Food, Naturally Holistic


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Any other suggestions?


----------



## chrissy1988 (Apr 15, 2011)

i feed mine bakers dog food for puppys the breeder told me to keep him on this for life as she said it is very good food. even when he grows up she said to keep him on the puppy food as it has alot more stuff in it that is good for him .. not sure if you get bakers world wide. but he seams to like it and i think it comes in different flavours !.x


----------

